# Personality Type - MBTI (http://www.humanmetrics.com/)



## aneesu786 (Aug 14, 2012)

My wife asked me to take a personality test called the MBTI, basically it gives a general idea of your psychological type.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/ (Click on the Jung Typology Test on the Left Hand Margin)

I am curious as to what personality engineers get in general. I am a ISFP

Try to be as frank as possible

-----------MBTI Personality Description----------------

The first criterion, *E**xtraversion - **I**ntroversion* defines the source and direction of energy expression for a person. The extravert has a source and direction of energy expression mainly in the external world while the introvert has a source of energy mainly in the internal world.

The second criterion, *S**ensing - I**N**tuition* defines the method of information perception by a person. Sensing means that a person believes mainly information he or she receives directly from the external world. Intuition means that a person believes mainly information he or she receives from the internal or imaginative world.

The third criterion, *T**hinking - **F**eeling* defines how the person processes information. Thinking means that a person makes a decision mainly through logic. Feeling means that, as a rule, he or she makes a decision based on emotion.

The fourth criterion, *J**udging - **P**erceiving* defines how a person implements the information he or she has processed. Judging means that a person organizes all his life events and acts strictly according to his plans. Perceiving means that he or she is inclined to improvise and seek alternatives.

The different combinations of the criteria determine sixteen possible types. Every type can be assigned a name (or formula) according to the first letters of the combination of the four criteria. For example:

*ISTJ*

_*I*__*ntrovert *__*S*__*ensing *__*T*__*hinking *__*J*__*udging*_ or

*ENFP*

_*E*__*xtravert I*__*N*__*tuitive *__*F*__*eeling *__*P*__*erceiving*_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2012)

ISTJ


You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## frazil (Aug 14, 2012)

^ I think I read once that ISTJ is the most common type for Engineers. I'm INTJ.


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 14, 2012)

ISTJ

Although some questions seemed as though they were not applicable..


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm an ISTJ as well.

I was pretty up in the air between the T and F though.


----------



## aneesu786 (Aug 14, 2012)

Very interesting, I was also guessing that most engineers would be INxJ

My wife is a medical student and is also the same as me: ISFP .

I wonder if actors and politicians would be on the other end of the scale.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 14, 2012)

aneesu786 said:


> I am curious as to what personality engineers get in general. I am a ISFP


Search is your friend.

Try checking this thread: http://engineerboard...?showtopic=6851


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^ Seems my personality has shifted slightly over the last 4 years from Sensing to Intuition.

It's also funny to find my old "guest" posts...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2012)

BAMF: Bad azz mofo


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 14, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Seems my personality has shifted slightly over the last 4 years from Sensing to Intuition.


I seem to bounce between N and S also. Must depend on my mood that day.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 14, 2012)

I always screw those things up... I once went to a class and they analyzed them and us... they told me that it was because I picked a career field not typical to my personality and had to retrain my brain to think outside of its preferable parameters...


----------



## aneesu786 (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha I should have searched mudpuppy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2012)

He could probably use a good patdown.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 14, 2012)

ISTJ

Introvert(11%) Sensing(31%) Thinking(50%) Judging(56%)


You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (31%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


Looks like Dex and me answered the questions pretty much the same...


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 14, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> He could probably use a good patdown.


By Mr. T nonetheless!


----------



## aneesu786 (Aug 14, 2012)

I promise to be gentle ... :whipping:


----------



## aneesu786 (Aug 14, 2012)

no extroverts so far?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 14, 2012)

Really? Hasn't this been done before?

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6851

Yeah.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 15, 2012)

ENFJ. Famous ENFJs include MLK Jr, Ronald Reagan, and Oprah. I'm definitely in the wrong field.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 15, 2012)

ENTJ

Extravert(33%) iNtuitive(62%) iNtuitive Thinking(1%) Judging(44%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%)

You have _distinctive_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)

You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)



I am becoming more defined apparently... I used to be marginal for everything...


----------



## pbrme (Aug 15, 2012)

ENTP


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ why am I not surprised that you are an E?


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 15, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ENTJ


We're very similar (off by one letter). This is why I think if we hung out in person for an extended amount of time, we would probably strangle each other to death.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 15, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > ENTJ
> ...


I think I would take EG in that fight if I were a betting man...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 15, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> We're very similar (off by one letter). This is why I think if we hung out in person for an extended amount of time, we would probably strangle each other to death.


And the letter we are off by, I'm only 1% towards "Thinking" rather than "Feeling"... we would either strangle each other, or on the other extreme be so nice to each other in spite of wanting to strangle each other...



Ble_PE said:


> I think I would take EG in that fight if I were a betting man...


I don't know, she's kinda feisty...


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 15, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> And the letter we are off by, I'm only 1% towards "Thinking" rather than "Feeling"... we would either strangle each other, or on the other extreme be so nice to each other in spite of wanting to strangle each other...


I'm sorry - which one of us is the polite one who holds punches? 



Ble_PE said:


> I think I would take EG in that fight if I were a betting man...


Ble's joking. He's met me and knows how buff I am and that I would totally destroy EG.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh my... dem sound like fighting words... you sure you want to go there?

(I was polite in my first post and called you feisty rather than stating the obvious point that we know I could kick your butt from here to kingdom come... so I guess we know the answer to your question  )


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 15, 2012)

Chick Fight! :mf_bounce8:


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 15, 2012)

Somebody get the mud pit ready!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2012)

I call dibs on being the referee!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 15, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2012)

I am an ESTP.. I took this year long "management" class at work a few years ago. I thought it was interesting, but for about half the class we always had to identify ourself by our "type" anytime we spoke.. I guess the point was to learn that your subordinates, supervisors, and colleuges all behave different for a reason, but I thought it was overkill the amount of time we spent on it..

I made a reference during one of my presentations that I thought it was 99% BS and lets just say it didnt go over real well...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 15, 2012)

ENFJ.

Given the way that most people speak out on this board, I would expect more "E" people.

Maybe people are different in real life.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 15, 2012)

^Like the WOW players who venture out into the sunlight, lack the physical social skills of interaction? If the majority on here are truely "I" people, then it'll be easy to spot them at the EB.com convention. They'll be the one's buried in their smartphones, posting on the board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I consistently score INTJ ....

INTJ

Introvert(72%) iNtuitive(75%) iNtuitive Thinking(75%) Judging(56%)


You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (72%)

You have _distinctive_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)

You have _distinctive_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> Chick Fight! :mf_bounce8:


Topless pillow fight in a pool of lime jello.


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 15, 2012)

ENTJ

Extravert(33%) iNtuitive(12%) iNtuitive Thinking(12%) Judging(56%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%)

You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)

You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)

You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

ISTJ

Introvert(56%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(88%) Judging(78%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)

You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)

You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)

You have _strong_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)


Yeah, I fit the mold.


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2012)

Hasn't this post happened in this thread before?



Master slacker said:


> Really? Hasn't this been done before?
> 
> http://engineerboard...?showtopic=6851
> 
> Yeah.





mudpuppy said:


> aneesu786 said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious as to what personality engineers get in general. I am a ISFP
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ Ha, I was totally thinking that when I read MS's snarky post.


----------



## goodal (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but this seems to describe me pretty well.

INTJ

Introvert(11%) iNtuitive(25%) iNtuitive Thinking(88%) Judging(56%)


You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)

You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## rwbailey21 (Aug 22, 2012)

ESFJ

Extravert(33%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(38%) Judging(89%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%)

You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)

You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)

You have _strong_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (89%)


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 22, 2012)

*INTJ*
​


Introvert(11%) iNtuitive(12%) iNtuitive Thinking(62%) Judging(78%)
​

You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)

You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)

You have _distinctive_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)

You have _strong_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2013)

http://churchmag.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/LOTR-Personality-Chart2.jpg


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2013)

Sweet find!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2013)

I just retook the test and scored a GFYS.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm an elf!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2013)

csb said:


> I'm an elf!


Which one? There are 4 on that chart...


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm the ugly elf!

(INTJ)


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2013)

csb said:


> I'm the ugly elf!
> 
> (INTJ)


Me too!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2013)

&lt;--- Aragorn


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- Aragorn




Me too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2013)

Boromir.


----------



## csb (Nov 22, 2013)

What's an E doing in our online friends group? Don't you have real life friends?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 22, 2013)

csb said:


> What's an E doing in our online friends group? Don't you have real life friends?


14 out of the 36 votes are E's...


----------



## csb (Nov 22, 2013)

Outgoing engineers...looks like we have 14 liars in the bunch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 22, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 23, 2013)

A professor had us do this in college and argued with me over my results. I'm an INTP. He kept saying that it was really rare for a female to get that. I'm a female engineer. At what point did he think I was a "normal" female?

We also did this at work with all the engineers. Then we did a workshop where they grouped is by type. There were 2 groups of ISTJ, 2 groups of ESTJ, and 1 each of the INTJ and ENTJ. Then they just lumped all the **TPs together and all the ***Fs together.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 24, 2013)

(&lt;---not really an engineer  ) Théoden.


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2013)

Who let the surveyor in?!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 25, 2013)

standards must be slipping...


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 25, 2013)

Count me in the INTJ club as well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 25, 2013)

csb said:


> Who let the surveyor in?!


at least he isn't an architect


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2013)

Very true. Plus surveyors help us figure out where we can obliterate wetlands put roads.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 25, 2013)

csb said:


> Very true. Plus surveyors help us figure out where we can obliterate wetlands put roads.




I feel old. I remember when wetlands were still called swamps.


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's only the Corps and civils that call them wetlands. Oh, and duck enthusiasts.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 26, 2013)

^True


----------

